# ماكينة حفر الزخارف



## محمود العرب (20 فبراير 2009)

ماكينة حفر الزخارف​ 
موديل EM051​ 


ماكينة حفر الزخارف​ 
تستخدم ماكينة حفـر الزخارف في عملية الزخرفة بأنماط متكررة مثل زخرفة البراويز الخشبية أو الأثاث والديكور وغـيرها وتعمل الماكينة عن طريق تثبيت إسطمبة لشكل الحفـر المطلوب فى مقـدمة وحدة الحفـر وتثبيت القطعة المطلوب زخرفتها فى وحدة السحب ثم يتم ضبط الماكينة عـلى الأرتفاع المطلوب وعـمق الحفـر والمسافة بين الزخارف وبعد ذلك تعمل الماكينة أليا على الحفـر والسحب حتى نهاية الطول المطلوب.​ 
هـذا ويمكن تشغيل الماكينة يدويا عن طريق لوحة التحكم اليدوية ويتم من خلا لها تحريك الشغلة للأمام والخلف ويمينا ويسارا يدويا وذلك عند الرغبة في إنتاج زخارف غير منتظمة أو غير متكررة .​ 
كما يمكن تشغيل الماكينة أليا عن طريق لوحة التحكم الآلية ويتم من خلا لها ضبط وحدة الPLC علي عمق الحفر المناسب والمسافة بين الزخارف وبعدها يتم إنتاج كل الكمية المطلوبة بضغطة واحدة علي زر التشغيل.​ 
ويمكن لماكينة حفر الزخارف أن تعمل على أي من الخشب والمعادن و البلا ستيك والرخام والجرانيت و أى خامات أخرى مشابهة حيث يتم تغيير إسطمبة الحفر على حسب نوع الخامة المستخد مة وكذلك شكل الحفر المطلوب .​ 
ويتم حفر الزخارف عن طريق إهتزاز إسطمبة القطع بسرعة عالية مع ملامستها للسطح المراد تشكيله فيتم حفر شكل الإسطمبة علي السطح المشغل بدون الضغط علي سطح التشغيل وبدون إهتزاز الشغلة.​ 
كما يمكن بإستخدام هذه الماكينة حفر الأرقام المسلسلة علي المنتجات أو حفر أكواد ورموز تشغيل خاصة علي المنتجات المعدنية و الخشبية أو حتي المنتجات الزجاجية.​ 


نماذج لمنتجات ماكينة حفر الزخارف على موقع 
www.cadsoul.com​


----------

